# Bttle CRop......?



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i didnt know there where different types of crop until today :hammer: so what is a (Battle Crop)?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

shortest crop done, almost leaves no ear


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

its super short, so that when they would fight back in the day, they wouldn't have a bunch of ear to get torn off, that's what i was told 

and heres a visual:









stole it from you, roxy lol


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

As oz said it is the shortest you can go I actully prefer it on most dogs but to me really depends on the shape of the head before I would go for it with a dog......


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

ahhhhh that sucks how are they suppose to hear!!!!! .......lol just kiddin but i dont think i like that one ( thanks megan for the pic display)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Most old time fighting dogs actually had their ears, However the battle crop did come common for some fighters. For a pet dog I personally love the look, not something I would want on my dog but they make it look very clean cut and serious.

The crop is also used on some guardian breeds like Miss Zena Here


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not like battle crops at all.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i dont like them personally, i like something in between a short and show crop.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It can look good on some dogs, but not even close to all of em. 
It looks good in the drawing, but often times, looks like some one just lopped of the ears.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Can anyone post pics of the actual dogs with the different crops?

And American pit what breed of dog is Zena?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> And American pit what breed of dog is Zena?


Central Asian Ovtcharka


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i like short, show, and natural. battle crops normally make the dog look like there's nothing there, because it's hard to get right, or it could make the dog look hideous... but thats the case with ANY crop gone wrong. 

IMO every dog will have a different crop style that suits it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Indigo is between battle crop and short... its looking more and more like a battle crop as she gets older, her head just doesn't stop growing lol. They look shorter in person today than they did in these photos of about 8 months ago. I like this crop the best out of all of the 5


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

this is a battle on one of my girls








but I like the short much better, the battle crop leave the ears open for dirt to get in and a lot of head shaking for the first few months. also if it rain it just goes in the ear.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Those are beautiful crops. My major fear about an ear crop is the dogs head not being suitable for a crop. Such as Helena. She didn't get the wide head. She has a nice head but it's not wide. I only like crops on a catfish head. Her mom and dad both had wide heads. So I don't know what happened with her. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Central Asian Ovtcharka


Wow never heard of that! It is a beautiful dog though.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i like battle crops...but that is only on some dogs. i think it looks good on select few apbts. it looks stupid on most. but my fave crop is the show crop.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Those are beautiful crops. My major fear about an ear crop is the dogs head not being suitable for a crop. Such as Helena. She didn't get the wide head. She has a nice head but it's not wide. I only like crops on a catfish head. Her mom and dad both had wide heads. So I don't know what happened with her. lol


well, that's the leg work part. You must find a GOOD veterinarian to preform the surgery. Find a veterinarian who is seasoned and has a lot of great crops under their belts and they usually retain long term customers. A good vet will wait until the dogs are a little older around 3.5 months to 6 months of age to evaluate the head shape development... they usually chose the crop style for you if you're not sure, and will advise against a certain crop style that will not flatter the dog long term. Neela has a narrow head, but I think her crop fits her... i just had my vet her do her thang with neela.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Really? I always heard that cropping past 4 months wasn't advised.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IDK, I won't say it doesn't happen, but none of my dogs are head shy and they all got done between 3.5-6 months of age.... 5 out of 5 isn't bad. At that point the cartiledge is still developing, but is almost done. A 8 week old puppy has alot of head shape changing going on and the ears are really not trainable because of those changes. Ear sets change a whole heck of a lot between 8-16 weeks in age.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Those are beautiful crops. My major fear about an ear crop is the dogs head not being suitable for a crop. Such as Helena. She didn't get the wide head. She has a nice head but it's not wide. I only like crops on a catfish head. Her mom and dad both had wide heads. So I don't know what happened with her. lol


A crop is suitable for any head type, Siren has a small head and the crop look good on her. But I like Helena's ears natural anyway!! :woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> A crop is suitable for any head type, Siren has a small head and the crop look good on her. But I like Helena's ears natural anyway!! :woof:


I know I'm so proud of them! lol I just can't get over how beautiful they are. I was pretty scared because her mom had "funk" ears. lol I chose not to crop after a forum convinced me that it was an unnecessary surgery and expense. And they showed me lots of natural ears.

What is her ear style called? Rose?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yes rose ears


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool thanks.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

That's a good point. My Vet won't do it after 16 weeks, but I think Jonezie's head won't be developed fully by then. So I don't want to do it and end up with a slaughtered dog. 

But I'm still in the air about getting her's done. Her dad looks good with natty ears...and she resembles her dad alot!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I do not like the battle crop. The short crop is more my style. Between the short and show is what I told the vets.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

my angel has 'BATTLE' crop and is really between battle and short...i prefer short crop but battle doesnt really look bad either, just more athletic IMO....but some people do consider it alot more aggressive looking which is bad for the breed.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

my dogs look outa shape here lol there both prety bulky when they stand up


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


>


Ah! I just love seein him! One fine looking boy for sure!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i really like ofk's dogs jaw structure... in the pic it doesnt show up like a reall cheaky dog but i bet its pretty impressive in person!


----------

